# New lamb house



## nsanywhere (Oct 11, 2010)

We're building a new shelter for my 3 little lambs. Thought people might like to see it. So far I've only had to buy plywood - everything else is recycled material, even the double pane windows! We still have a ways to go, but hope to get the building done this week so I can paint over the weekend. 

I know sheep can't be completely closed in or risk respiratory problems, so the windows will open, there is a flap along the back to prop open, the the doorway is open. Is that enough?

I'm in the northeast and winters get pretty cold (2 degree days) so I'm planning to insulate - any reason why I shouldn't?







Got the roof on





helpful lambs


----------



## goodhors (Oct 11, 2010)

I think adding insulation would be more work you don't need.  Insulation is to hold in or out, cold or warm temps.  You already have the door and window open, so you are not holding in heat.  I would go with double walled construction, that will prevent drafts, chewing on structural members, edges, so shed stays nice looking and solid.  Just not put insulation between the layers.

I would suggest insulating the roof, if you are using metal.  That would keep the noise down to nothing when it rains, prevent heat inside during  summer weather from sun on roof and prevent "inside rain" from respiration, humidity when the roof gets hot or cold.  The sheet styrofoam types work well under roofs and moisture doesn't affect them.  Easy to handle, cut and fit, nail or glue up.

I would suggest you cover the window, with expanded metal or a grate, to prevent sheep from jumping into it.  Also allows you to lock sheep inside for handling when you need it.  A piece of goat panel, could make a nice air-flow gate, while keeping sheep in and predators out.
A solid gate would prevent drafts if you later want to use the shelter for a stall for tiny lambs.

A suggestion would be vents up by the roof, in the walls.  Lets heat rise and escape.  Maybe vents that open and close for various weather changes or a form of expanded metal panel for constant air exchange.  You might find that at a junk yard or recycle places.


----------



## nsanywhere (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks - this is great info! A few questions...

The windows and doors can be opened and closed per weather, but the windows will be closed for winter. We put plywood on the roof, then metal roofing.

Still suggest insulating only the roof? 

The windows are high enough up (4.5 feet) that the sheep can't reach them so I'm not too worried about them breaking.

I have a solid door to put on, but only plan to close it up if I do baby lambs again.

Roof vents - good idea. I'll see where we can put them in.


----------



## patandchickens (Oct 13, 2010)

My understanding is that sheeps (lambs especially) need basically fresh-air conditions, i.e. SO much ventilation that insulation is fairly pointless except if it is needed in some spots to prevent condensation drips, e.g. on a bare metal roof right above where the lambs hang out. Personally I'd wait and deal with that on an "if needed, as needed" basis.

If it were me I'd still put some kind of mesh over the inside of the windows because a scared sheep (e.g. if it feels cornered by you or an antagonistic paddockmate entering the shed when it's in there) can sproing pretty high in the air and it's just a very AVOIDABLE problem.

Pat


----------



## miss_thenorth (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree.... sheep will be warm enough, they need fresh air, and sheep can jump that high , and will if provoked.  Bar the window, add ventilation, and don't bother with insulation except for maybe on the roof.


----------



## nsanywhere (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the input. I'm skipping insulation, closed up the drafts but made flaps that can open for fresh air. I understand the window cover concern, but I'm leaving it as it for now.

We did put plywood down then covered with recycled metal roofing. In fact, everything but the plywood is recycled! The door closes for future lambing, but I'm keeping it open as a wind and weather block for now. Nothing like a few coats of paint to spruce it all up.

It's awesome to have the new house done before winter weather really sets in. They have a nice warm home and covered place for hay, minerals, water and snuggling. Yippee!


----------

